

South Korea rules pre-installed phone bloatware must be deletable - cryptoz
http://www.zdnet.com/south-korea-rules-pre-installed-phone-bloatware-must-be-deletable-7000025533/

======
Karunamon
I love how it seems like any country but the US has relatively sane consumer
protection laws.

